# Can you ride the giant Teacup Ride?



## floatingzoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Can you and your villagers ride the giant Teacup Ride bought through the nook shop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2020)

No you can’t. All you can do is turn on and turn off. You couldn’t even ride it in previous games that had it.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

My friend has it in his town, I tried to get on but sadly it looks like it’s just for show


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope.. Sadly.


----------



## Ras (Mar 28, 2020)

I had visions of the amenities from PC on steroids. Like the merry-go-round, but you can get on. Or a rideable roller coaster that would be as wide as two amenities in PC. I guess that stuff could come later.


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i wish you could actually ride in it - imagine how cute it’d be seeing your villagers ride around in it c’:


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm so disappointed!!! I figured we wouldn't be able to get in, but I had hoped it would be like ACPC like Ras suggested. Hopefully they will have eventual items your villagers can really interact with like ACPC.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 28, 2020)

Sadly you cannot. I'm assuming villagers can't either.


----------



## moonchu (Mar 28, 2020)

i was so disappointed when i tried to ride it and you couldn't LOL but i guess it makes sense. . . but can you imagine villagers riding on it? precious :c


----------



## floatingzoo (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh darn it okay thank you! It would be awesome if it's something they add in later.


----------



## Jas (Mar 30, 2020)

dang i'm glad i saw this thread before buying! i agree, it would be SO cute if we could see villagers riding it. oh well !!! it's a really cute item :')


----------

